# Unsecure Sify Network



## Netjunkie (Feb 6, 2006)

I am using a Sify Broadband Connection. The LAN which Sify provides to its users is very unsecure, some guys in my LAN are using packet sniffers & chat sniffers to get hold of the sites & IM chat.

I already tried "IM Secure Pro" from Zone Labs, but no use.

How do I protect myself from such sniffers?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 7, 2006)

call sify


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2006)

^^ No use.. Sify is one company which is LEAST bothered about its customers...


----------



## saiaspire (Feb 7, 2006)

*Sify*

My cousin had the same problem. Diable file sharing in all the drives and use a good firewall.


----------



## Netjunkie (Feb 7, 2006)

@::cyborg::

I already did that. Calling Sify is of no use, they cant even understand where the problem is.

@saiaspire

The problem is not related to file sharing & I have disabled all the administrative shares. I already use ZoneAlarm Firewall.

Someone is using tools like packet sniffers & chat sniffers to get hold of my chat sessions etc.

I can post the tools here but I think it will be against the forum rules.

Is there anybody using sify and facing the same problem??


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks yaar i was abt to install sify broadband sify people are a big crack


----------



## digen (Feb 7, 2006)

First & foremost I would like to know how you came to know about these people packet sniffing in the sify LAN?

It aint that easy especially in a non-shared medium like a switch which I assume sify must have deployed most definately instead of the shared data medium "hub".

But Packet sniffing can also be done in a switched network by going into promiscous mode.But all this is all out of question.

IMO packet sniffing is not possible even with a ISP like Sify.But I may be wrong after all network/security admins are known to be lazybones & incompetent !

As a test you may install Ethereal & check if you are indeed part of a shared medium such as a hub.

Ofcourse I dont take any responsibilty for your actions.Please do it at your own risk following the rules which your ISP may have implemented in the Terms & Conditions.


----------



## Netjunkie (Feb 7, 2006)

Some unknown person pings me in Yahoo Messenger & shows me all the conversations that I am doing with other people.

As far as i have Googled & checked, this small tool "SniffIM v0.6" from *www.intellectualheaven.com/ is doing the trick.
It is sniffing all the IM Conversations through the Network.

Sify walla insists that he has disabled Sharing on the Network. 
Donno if he uses a Switch or a hub.

Wat can I do to avoid this mess??


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2006)

Get away from sify as soon as u can! hehe... i did the same... check *broadbandforum.in/Sify_Broadband_Forum-f21.html for more frustrated sify users...


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 7, 2006)

ya try that...........


----------



## unvisible (Feb 7, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Get away from sify as soon as u can! hehe... i did the same... check *broadbandforum.in/Sify_Broadband_Forum-f21.html for more frustrated sify users...


Get away from this guy as soon as possible.

The sniffing can happen on any network whether its SIfy or hathway or airtel or BSNL.

Airtel is easy to hack other accounts.

First I must tell you that a BIG gigantic company like YAHOO is itself unsecure.ANyone can boot,freeze or sniff yahoo accounts easily and YAHOO has not been able to anything about it.When such a big is not able to curb these many illegal activities then how can a modern company like SIFY can stop this.No one can stop hack.


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 8, 2006)

i think zone alarm has an encryption feature ....... but for tht here should be zone alarm on the other side too......... tell ur friends to install that..........


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 9, 2006)

ya zone alarm is good latest one


----------



## Netjunkie (Feb 9, 2006)

IM Secure Pro from ZoneLabs offers encryption for IM conversations, but the person at the other end too must have the same product.


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 9, 2006)

@netjunkie............

zone alarm uses the same feature..... the difference is that it is embedded in zone alarm........


----------



## Netjunkie (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, thats not what I meant.

If i use ZA to encrypt some IM conversations, the person at the other end also should have the same product to decrypt it.

Now you cant tell everyone to install ZA if they want to chat with you.. rite.

It depends on personal choice, they may use some other firewall.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 19, 2006)

ya..same here..In HYd....


----------

